# Keith Van Horn has still not found a team



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Where do you think he will end up?

Last I heard was that he was contemplating retiring and that Denver was interested. With Dallas having acquired Austin Croshere, we have no need for him.

The world saw his abysmal playoff performance and with only three weeks to training camp, he has yet to sign a contract.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Where do you think he will end up?
> 
> Last I heard was that he was contemplating retiring and that Denver was interested. With Dallas having acquired Austin Croshere, we have no need for him.
> 
> The world saw his abysmal playoff performance and with only three weeks to training camp, he has yet to sign a contract.


Even though we have Austin Croshere (injurie prone) i still think we need another PF. I would love to see Croshere and Van Horn fighting for minutes.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even though we have Austin Croshere (injurie prone) i still think we need another PF. I would love to see Croshere and Van Horn fighting for minutes.


Dirk and Croshere, with a touch of Mbenga sliding over is plenty for me. Nothing against Keith, but even his style of play may be conflicting with what this team wants to do. Looking at the rest of the roster, does he fit in?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no has an interesting idea. As much as I hated him in his role here, I wouldn't mind having him as an 11th or 12th man.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack, hurry up and PICK. You have two picks waiting


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Even though we have Austin Croshere (injurie prone) i still think we need another PF. I would love to see Croshere and Van Horn fighting for minutes.


Why? They're the same player, except Croshere's better. IMO, Croshere's minutes don't need to be bothered putting a worse version of himself in.

And if you think this would be any kind of motivation for KVH...you should've realized a while ago that he either doesn't care, or is self motivated. If he was particularly competitive he wouldn't dissappear, and make no strides to improve his game while being clowned constantly. If he had motivation, he never would've fallen off from a potential star to where he was just a few years later. Let him go.

As far as where he can go..some team will pick him up. Either during training camp or the season. Some team will see a big shooter and go after him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> As far as where he can go..some team will pick him up. Either during training camp or the season. Some team will see a big shooter and go after him.


Or, his outside interests will surface to the top of his agenda - and we'll find out that he didn't want to play after all.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Why? They're the same player, except Croshere's better. IMO, Croshere's minutes don't need to be bothered putting a worse version of himself in.
> 
> And if you think this would be any kind of motivation for KVH...you should've realized a while ago that he either doesn't care, or is self motivated. If he was particularly competitive he wouldn't dissappear, and make no strides to improve his game while being clowned constantly. If he had motivation, he never would've fallen off from a potential star to where he was just a few years later. Let him go.
> 
> As far as where he can go..some team will pick him up. Either during training camp or the season. Some team will see a big shooter and go after him.


Did you not see "(injurie prone)"??


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe I would've paid more attention to it if it were spelled right, but even still that's no excuse for bringing KVH back. Are you saying Croshere is so good that when he's injured we need a player to fill his role similar to him? That we need to have a roster spot for a Mini-Cro? We don't even have that with Dirk, so why would we need KVH? We could sign another 3/4, but not him. I think we obviously have seen what KVH is capable of in our system: not much.

And none of that erases the fact that KVH doesn't have the motivation/will to raise his game to compete with Croshere for time...and even if he's just a fill-in, haven't we seen him before? Wasn't he a disaster then? What has he done to make you think he won't be one now?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Maybe I would've paid more attention to it if it were spelled right, but even still that's no excuse for bringing KVH back. Are you saying Croshere is so good that when he's injured we need a player to fill his role similar to him? That we need to have a roster spot for a Mini-Cro? We don't even have that with Dirk, so why would we need KVH? We could sign another 3/4, but not him. I think we obviously have seen what KVH is capable of in our system: not much.
> 
> And none of that erases the fact that KVH doesn't have the motivation/will to raise his game to compete with Croshere for time...and even if he's just a fill-in, haven't we seen him before? Wasn't he a disaster then? What has he done to make you think he won't be one now?


"Maybe I would've paid more attention to it if it were spelled right" I doubt it...
"Are you saying"? I don't know, looks like you can read my mind. :biggrin: .
Tell me, who's going to back up Dirk if Croshere gets injured? That's the only thing i am worried about because i don't want to see Dirk average aroud 40 minutes a game. Of course i would love to have a back up PF like Reggie Evans, but that's not going to happen so why not go for KVH if he doesn't ask for much, it's not going to hurt us.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes it will hurt us because he's not a good basketball player for us. Are you blind? He played for us last year and did* nothing*. I don't see how he could come back and suddenly be better. It doesn't matter what spot he's at on the bench. Once he gets oncourt he's going to underperform and it's going ot be a complete circle. In the instance both Cro and Dirk are hurt, Diop or maybe even Pops wouldn't be a bad option over KVH.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"Aure you blind?" Chill man, let's not go there.
So you would rather play a rookie (Pops) over KVH? The good thing about next year is we have Croshere, KVH is only there incase any injuries happen. and also i wouldn't mind adding KVH in a trade deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

t1no said:


> Even though we have Austin Croshere (injurie prone)


Croshere is not injury-prone at all. He missed games last year because he had two concussions in a month, and he has before because Isiah Thomas didn't like him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> "Aure you blind?" Chill man, let's not go there.
> So you would rather play a rookie (Pops) over KVH? The good thing about next year is we have Croshere, KVH is only there incase any injuries happen. and also i wouldn't mind adding KVH in a trade deal.


Well I just disagree. This is a silly prospect to me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Croshere is not injury-prone at all. He missed games last year because he had two concussions in a month, and he has before because Isiah Thomas didn't like him.


...and we know about Thomas' eye for talent...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Well I just disagree. This is a silly prospect to me.


Of course, everything you don't agree with is silly. But what do i know right, i am blind. :biggrin: what a joke.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tersk said:


> Stack, hurry up and PICK. You have two picks waiting


Oh lol, really? For some reason it didn't say I had any new PMs, but now that I check, there are indeed new items. My bad. I'll do it sometime tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Of course, everything you don't agree with is silly. But what do i know right, i am blind. :biggrin: what a joke.


Yeah, you are quite the clown.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you, you are pretty funny yourself.


----------

